# haben dort alle Platz



## AMNESIS

Hola, ¿cual es la correcta traducción de la siguiente frase?

Meine Frau, meine Kinder und ich haben dort alle Platz. Meine drei Kinder könen hier schön spielen.

Mi mujer, mis niños y yo tenemos todo allí en la plaza?  suena muy mal
Mis tres niños pueden aquí jugar bien?


Gracias


----------



## spielenschach

> Mi mujer, mis niños y yo tenemos todo allí en la plaza lugar.
> Mis tres niños pueden aquí jugar bien como quieran.


----------



## Estopa

Hola. 
Otra propuesta:

Mi mujer/esposa, mis hijos y yo tenemos todos sitio allí. 
Mis tres hijos pueden jugar bien aquí (o mis tres hijos pueden jugar aquí a sus anchas).

En cualquier caso se diría "todos" y no "todo". 
"alle" se refiere a "nosotros" = wir alle (= todos nosotros). Todo sería "alles" (= wir haben alles = tenemos todo)


----------



## Udo

¡ Hola !

Que tu frase en español suena tan rara se debe a que no entendiste bién la original. Sobre todo que no conociste una expreción: Platz haben = caber
Y ahora: Mi esposa, mis hijos y yo todos cabemos bién ahí. Mis tres niños pueden jugar bién ahí. (A mis tres niños no les hace falta espacio para jugar)

Saludos
Udo


----------



## AMNESIS

muchas gracias, tienes razón, no conocía esa expresion así que no podía entender la frase. 
Saludos


----------



## Estopa

Udo said:


> ¡ Hola !
> 
> Que tu frase en español suena tan rara se debe a que no entendiste bién la original. Sobre todo que no conociste una expreción: Platz haben = caber
> Y ahora: Mi esposa, mis hijos y yo todos cabemos bién ahí. Mis tres niños pueden jugar bién ahí. (A mis tres niños no les hace falta espacio para jugar)
> 
> Saludos
> Udo



Hola,

"Platz haben" no significa necesariamente "caber" (= hineinpassen). Si tienes una casa en la que cada persona tiene su habitación (p.ej. una casa con cinco dormitorios), no dirías que la familia cabe en la casa, sino que tiene suficiente espacio. En cambio, si te compras un coche de cinco plazas, sí que dirías que la familia cabe en el coche. Todo es relativo. 

Como no sabemos en qué contexto se utiliza la frase de AMNESIS, no se puede dar una equivalencia.

P.D. No entiendo por qué pones entre paréntesis "a mis tres hijos no les hace falta espacio para jugar".


----------



## Udo

Estopa said:


> P.D. No entiendo por qué pones entre paréntesis "a mis tres hijos no les hace falta espacio para jugar".


No sé. Tal vez lo hice para dar otra traducción posible o para explicar lo dicho anterior.

Gracias por haberme explicado los matices de las expresiones como caber, tener espacio etc. Habrá otros todavía.

Saludos Udo


----------

